# Phrag. Schroederae



## tenman (May 24, 2020)

IMHO the finest pre-besseae phrag hybrid. 7" tall flowers with awesome color and lovely twists to the petals. I love that the peals are thicker than the more long-petaled types and that they don't grow so long as to ruin the flower's symmetry. Only downside to this hybrid is that it is notoriously difficult to bloom.


----------



## troy (May 24, 2020)

Great hybrid!!! Where did you get it?


----------



## tenman (May 24, 2020)

Got it and another cultivar form Dick Wagner years ago.


----------



## abax (May 24, 2020)

Hey, you bloomed it! And very well I might add. Do you know how
old your plant is? Mine is approximately 20 years old and I adore it.
New growth is coming along really fast and I'm expecting a normal
bloom time in the fall. YAAAY!


----------



## KateL (May 25, 2020)

I love the spotting inside the pouch, too. Very nice!


----------



## tenman (May 25, 2020)

abax said:


> Hey, you bloomed it! And very well I might add. Do you know how
> old your plant is? Mine is approximately 20 years old and I adore it.
> New growth is coming along really fast and I'm expecting a normal
> bloom time in the fall. YAAAY!



I suspect it is a very old plant. I got it from Dick maybe 20 years ago, and his parent plant was quite large, so it was already quite old by then. I'm still hopeful the other cultivar will bloom this year.


----------



## davelkempston (May 25, 2020)

Beautiful!! So exciting to see this site. I just wondered...I got this one last year at the Meijer Gardens orchid show. (Grand Rapids, Mi) it was in a bargain section and they said it hadn’t bloomed in forever. Does it look like the same plant to you folks? Did I luck out? It was labeled Phrag. Schroederae “Taylor” It has another spike on it too...I am pretty thrilled.


----------



## davelkempston (May 25, 2020)

Please excuse this post


----------



## abax (May 25, 2020)

I hope the cultivar blooms too. Mine always blooms in the fall on
schedule. I'd like to see yours when it blooms.


----------



## Djthomp28 (May 26, 2020)

Mine took forever to bloom but now it blooms in spring and late fall.


----------



## littlefrog (May 26, 2020)

Beautifully bloomed, Tennis. Love the color.



davelkempston said:


> Beautiful!! So exciting to see this site. I just wondered...I got this one last year at the Meijer Gardens orchid show. (Grand Rapids, Mi) it was in a bargain section and they said it hadn’t bloomed in forever. Does it look like the same plant to you folks? Did I luck out? It was labeled Phrag. Schroederae “Taylor” It has another spike on it too...I am pretty thrilled.



Might have gotten it from me... Actually I'm sure you got it from me, I put that clonal name on it. Just to keep track. I bloomed two other pieces of the same clone just recently. 

Might be the same plant as Tennis has, there is a quite decent chance that Dick Wagner could have purchased divisions of a plant that came from Taylor Orchids. No way to know. And I'm sure there are multiple clones out there. And I'm equally sure there are a few different clonal names that are actually the same plant.


----------

